

Ask HN: Is it worth learning to type properly? - gr3yh47

I took a few typing tests and I&#x27;m right around 54 wpm. I mostly touch type but of course i occasionally lose my place on the keyboard.<p>As a current hobbyist programmer with aspirations to go professional in the near future, is it worth forcing myself to learn to type properly as in mavis beacon? or should i focus on practicing in general and increasing my speed with my current method?<p>as a side note, with big hands i&#x27;ve always found the proper typing method feels contortionist-ey
======
to3m
It's helpful being able to type quickly, but it's unlikey to make or break
your career.

(I never got on with "proper" typing either, and eventually switched to using
the Dvorak layout - I find it much easier to stay mostly on the home row now.
Changing keyboard is a bit extreme, and people often scoff, but it worked for
me.)

